# My horse is laying down while eating what does that mean???



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd be concerned about colic first or perhaps a problem in his hooves that makes standing uncomfortable Might want to call your vet and ask for advice. I would.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

There is an Arabian mix that lives where I board and work that does that every now and again. So far I have never seen him lay down while eating his grain, but once a month or so he will lay down and munch on his hay. The vet says he is fine and the barn owner says he has done that for as long as she has had him.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Ours do that every so often, while eating hay or grass. Our Appy did eat his grain while laying down but that was in the mornings after I worked him the night before. He would literally scoot over to his bowl and eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is he lying down all the time? If so, he might be laminitic. If he's only doing it while he eats, then he's probably just quirky.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Check his hooves for heat. When he stands, does he stand like he's trying to keep weight off his hooves? They'll sort of park out and splay their front hooves, like they're bracing against a shove on their butt. When he walks, does he bob his head a lot? Get a stethoscope and listen for gut sounds. 

If everything else checks out, sometimes they're just lazy/quirky. They figure out that they can rest and eat at the same time.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

My horses will do that when turned out to the pasture but only for a few minutes. They want to roll so badly but they also want to eat so they roll, then grab some grass and then roll again. 
I would watch him to see if he's sore and also check the legs for heat everyday for a while to make sure it's not pain causing this. It's an odd thing for a horse to do but they all have their own special personalities!


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought my horse from someone who has a boarder, and his horse (selle francaise) had access to a full round bale by himself. He would tear it up to make himself a big soft bed in the center of the pasture, lie in the middle of it, and eat his bed. King of the paddock! Wasted a lot of hay, but the horse was happy.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Sometimes it just means your horse is lazy. If they are eating I don't worry as much. If they are lying down a lot, lame or have trouble getting up from being down than I worry more.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

because he's doing it while eating grain I would be concerned of colic or pain in the feet/legs. Did he just start doing it today? If so you may have a colic issue.


----------

